# punching a tag??



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

this thread is cooked. shut it down B. 


I only tag them if they don't get to the pole barn I might add. I wish there was a middle finger smily


----------



## Matthew (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm getting even more confused.

How do you cut the tag?

To me no one has answered the question.

side 1234+ side two 45678+

Do you cut it side one 4 side two 8 or just side two 8. Take out the + and I would count total points.


With the tags that are side one 1234+ and 1234+ it is easy.
You cut what you have on side one and cut what you have on side two.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Use side two for the side that has at least 4 points. If both sides have 4 points or more then it doesn't matter. The tag that has 1234+ and 1234+ is the unrestricted tag and is marked left and right, not side1 and side2. With the restricted tag there is no left or right. One side has to have at least 4 points, so if you shoot a 7 point with 3 on one side and 4 on the other then side1 = 3 and side2 = 4. If you shoot a 11 point with 4 on one side and 7 on the other then mark side1 = 4 and side2 = 7.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 30, 2003)

So are you saying that you only punch one side that has 4 or more point?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't understand your question but I will give this one last shot and then I have other things to do. An antlered deer typically has two antlers. There are two sides for punching antler points on the restricted tags, one for each antler. You use side2 for the side that has at least 4 points which is why it starts with "4". Remember, this is the restricted tag so the deer has to have at least 4 points on side, although the other side can have less than 4 points, which is why side1 starts at "1". Now if both sides have at least 4 points then it no longer matters which side you use for which antler. The important point here is that both side1 and side2 must be punched if the deer has two antlers.

By the way, please look at your tag carefully. Side1 should say `01234+ and side2 should say 45678+. Does it?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 30, 2003)

Finally got it. I was over looking side two as 45678. 4 being the start number. Like I said I'm sure I was just missing something simple. Thanks


----------

